# Impossible d'installer le repo de Modmyi



## caius68 (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de jailbreaker mon iphone 4S et je souhaiterais installer lockinfo que j'avais payé sur mon iphone 4.

Cependant, la source de modmyi était vide dans cydia aucun tweak de présent. J'ai donc d'installer le repo de modmyi (http://apt.modmyi.com/) mais je n'arrive plus à le remettre, j'ai le message suivant :

"Impossible de trouver cette source. La source de paquets ne peut pas être trouvée. Ce pourrait être car c'est la source d'Installer (qui ne fonctionne pas avec Cydia). Cydia ne peut fonctionner qu'avec des adresses rigoureusement exactes. Si vous hébergez une source de paquets, contactez l'auteur de Cydia à propos de ces erreurs."

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci d'avance

Xavier


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Essaye de faire sa :

   -dans var/Lib/Apt/lists, et tout supprimer sauf le dossier partial
   -dans var/lib/dpkg/updates, et tout supprimer

Après ça un reboot de liPhone et cydia refonctionne de nouveau ! 



Et si sa ne marche pas, restaure ton iPhone, et rejailbreak :/


----------

